# Foam ring around my juice



## B1G_WH1T3 (1/7/16)

Hi everyone

So Tuesday I made about 600ml of juice out of the 6 recipes 5 of them are making a little foam ring around the top of the bottle. now I'm suspecting the concentrate I have has extra sugar/sweetener in and this is causing the foam ring.

Only thing I changed in 7 months of mixing was ordering from BLCKvapour and used there PG and VG for the first time with there concentrate which was the majority of the batch, now I'm not saying BLCK is adding sweetener/EM in to stretch the concentrate in but either that or the batch of concentrate they got was a bad batch, been making juice for around 7 months and have not yet seen this before. out of the 6 recipes only 2 are new ones the rest I've made about 3 L's worth of juice and never seen this foamy ring 

Any assistance or a reason to why this is happening maybe vendor can assist ?


----------



## VapeSnow (1/7/16)

@Richio


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/7/16)

perhaps you had left over soap from washing your bottles? you never know


----------



## VapeSnow (1/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> perhaps you had left over soap from washing your bottles? you never know



Haha no i don't think that is the case 

Only time i get a small ring of white foam is when i shake the bottle but i like Sweetener in my juice so i cant help you with your issue.


----------



## Andre (1/7/16)

I get that with certain recipes - certainly not limited to stuff from BlckVapour. Then I just shake the bottle again and the ring goes away and stays away eventually.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/16)

I have seen this as well but did not pay attention to it. I don't have BLCK products so I am not sure. Would like to hear what the experts have to say.


----------



## VapeSnow (1/7/16)

Andre said:


> I get that with certain recipes - certainly not limited to stuff from BlckVapour. Then I just shake the bottle again and the ring goes away and stays away eventually.



I think it is the Vg you are using as i get it with all my Juices i make. I only use Dolly VG!


----------



## VapeSnow (1/7/16)

@Andre sorry I quoted your post but it was meant for @BIG_WH1T3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/7/16)

I also get that with some flavors, all ingredients from Valleyvapour.


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (1/7/16)

Not going to quote everyone.

No I don't use soap to wash my bottles, some are brand new others are reused, and my glass bottles I boil in a pot with just water no soap.

And it's been 4 days I shake my juices every morning and every evening before I go to bed. and it has not yet disappeared.

And 4 of the 6 recipes I've made tons of juice and never happened to them so this is the reason I'm asking the question.

The reason I'm revering to BLCK products as it's the first time I'm using there concentrate in such a large batch, last time it was only 1 concentrate the rest was from a other vendor.

I'm really not trying to bash any vendor just would like to know why it's happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

I must admit @B1G_WH1T3 - I did a "double take" when I saw this thread title...
hehe

You must have gotten a foam ring for free then - bonus 

Does the juice taste any different to what you are normally used to?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MunG (1/7/16)

This might be a long shot,

I also DYI and I have been doing so for around 6-8 Months, the only logical reason 
except that it might be a sweetener can be the small air bubbles that are coming up and sticking to the sides.

Temperature may cause the viscosity to change, since it is winter maybe ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dane (1/7/16)

I have only noticed a foamy ring with the Bronuts recipe. Googled it the other day and some say it is INW Biscuit that causes this and others have said it's FA Joy. I have other recipes in with FA Joy and they don't foam so it has to be Biscuit perhaps reacting with the other ingredients? It does go away eventually as you start using the juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (1/7/16)

MunG said:


> This might be a long shot,
> 
> I also DYI and I have been doing so for around 6-8 Months, the only logical reason
> except that it might be a sweetener can be the small air bubbles that are coming up and sticking to the sides.
> ...



that might actually be a viable point ?


----------



## KimVapeDashian (1/7/16)

Should post some pictures, and let other DIY people tell you if its worth concern


----------



## zadiac (1/7/16)

Nothing to worry about. Introduce less air into your shaking/mixing. Rather swirl (like they swirl a glass of wine before tasting it) it than shake. Introducing air causes the mix to oxidize quicker and it lets flavor escape. Rather swirl (so bubbles don't form) and then leave to steep. Swirling once a day for about a minute is more than enough to mix the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (1/7/16)

Pics?


----------



## Kareem (1/7/16)

I experienced foaming with other vendors concentrates too. Never thought much of it as disappears eventually. That to me is a cue that it is ready to vape .


----------



## RichJB (1/7/16)

zadiac said:


> Rather swirl (so bubbles don't form) and then leave to steep.



How do you manage that? I put all my nic, VG, PG into a glass bottle and then swirl as you say, by holding the top of the bottle with my palm facing downward and rotating my wrist to swirl. I don't get a foam ring but the mix turns milky which, on closer inspection, is because thousands of tiny bubbles form in the liquid. It hasn't ever bothered me and the bubbles vanish after a short period of steeping. Do you have to swirl really gently/slowly? I swirl quite vigorously because I'm always worried the denser VG will just at the bottom and not mix with the PG elements.


----------



## zadiac (1/7/16)

You can swirl quite slow. It will mix. I always swirl mine slow and the juices turn out very good with all the good flavor still locked in. After a while you get the hang of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/16)

Just goes to prove that there are as many ways as there are people. Some swirl slowly and some shake vigorously, even using electric hand tolls. Some use a milk frother and others a magnetic stirrer. And all are successful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> Also paging @zadiac - he might know of places nearby





SAVaper said:


> Just goes to prove that there are as many ways as there are people. Some swirl slowly and some shake vigorously, even using electric hand tolls. Some use a milk frother and others a magnetic stirrer. And all are successful.



I used to use all manner of methods including shaking and frothing, but found that magnetic stirring or swirling results in no flavor loss. With the other methods where you introduce air bubble due to shaking or frothing I found that I had considerate flavor loss compared to a method where no air bubbles were introduced into the mix. From then on I've only been stirring slowly or swirling. Best way to retain the flavor in the mix. Also, when stored to steep, the container should be full to the brim with juice and as little as possible air in the container. This is from my own experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (4/7/16)

Hi Guys

Thanks but it was a mixture of the cold in stellenbosch and the concentrate that caused the foam, popped a heater in my steeping cabinet and turned up the heat to a acceptable warmth and it went away in about an hour. 

So thanks for everyone's feedback etc. but problem is resolved it from the research won't have any effect on the juice at all.

Also big shout out to BLCK vapour for the message and feedback +1 for vendor support

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BrewBrothers (4/7/16)

I experience foam rings on my juice when I over aggitate it. Too much Heat or too "violent" a mixing.

A gentle mix a few times a day does the trick, i havent had issues since.

best of luck.


----------

